# CVA Wolf misfire!!



## CCROLAND (Jan 8, 2017)

I'm up here in Ohio hunting and I took a rather long shot at a deer this morning. Afterwards I cleaned the gun. I did not look it over well. I loaded the powder pellets and bullet after I cleaned it. Got back out to hunt this afternoon and put the primer in and shut the myzzkebreak and the gun went off!!! Thank God I had it pointed down as I was standing outside of my buddies jeep and he was sitting inside.

We still can't get the firing pin to reset.

Anyone else experience this?


----------



## Roadking65 (Jan 9, 2017)

1st I've heard of this with a cva myself


----------



## UpstateFishing (Jan 9, 2017)

It sounds like the firing pin wasn't cleaned. Fouling can make it stick out and when you close it with the pin sticking out, bad things can happen. They have a tool that can take it out to clean it. If you have a Facebook, shoot them a message and ask for Taylor. Tell him what happened and he'll most likely send you one free of charge. Make sure that pin is cleaned regularly, as much as you would clean the rest of the gun. It should reset after that.


----------



## pdsniper (Jan 9, 2017)

if it was freezing conditions it might have been some moisture in there and it might have froze in place if that was not the case contact CVA


----------



## CCROLAND (Jan 9, 2017)

I cleaned everything. The temps up here in Ohio have been in the single digits but my gun is inside every night. The pin still hasn't reset and we've put lubricants and brake freeze on it. 

I went ontheir website and sent them a message.


----------



## pdsniper (Jan 11, 2017)

dang well let us know when you get it figured out


----------



## jbogg (Jan 11, 2017)

I just got in to muzzle loading and purchased the CVA Wolf.  Very nice gun for the money.  I was not aware that it is important to visually confirm that the firing pin is retracted.  I just did a full disassembly and cleaning after my first trip to the range to get it sighted in so I know the pin and spring are clean. Very good tip.  Thanks for sharing your experience.

On a side note I went hog hunting last weekend in the mountains.  I use a sling so I hung my CVA on my external frame pack rather than over my shoulder so I could have my hands free and use my trekking poles in the snow.  After hiking a ways I stopped for a break and noticed the breech was open and my primer had fallen out along the way.  I had obviously bumped the breech lever without realizing it.  Just something to be aware of.


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 23, 2017)

Maybe it condensate and froze, since it was warm in the house.


----------

